# colby pits



## Lahermosa313 (Oct 30, 2009)

does anyone have pics of colby dogs??. i have a 5 yr old pit an everyone tells me he looks like a colby. i took him out of a bad situation so i don't know what his parents looked like. but heres a couple pix of him.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

So uhm...just wondering...did he want in the house? Or was something cool happening in that window? HAHA. 

Cool pic. And sorry, I dont know what a Colby dog looks like.


----------



## Lahermosa313 (Oct 30, 2009)

lol no i had put his rope bone up on the ledge and he jumped up there to get it ..he loves jumping! i try not to do it so much now because hes gettin up there in age but he still loves it.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Lahermosa313 (Oct 30, 2009)

hey great pix thanks!..he does resemble them but i guess theres no way to tell really just by looking.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Lahermosa313 said:


> hey great pix thanks!..he does resemble them but i guess theres no way to tell really just by looking.


Yes and no. I mean you can look at some and tell but the only true way to know is if you have a ped for them. But your pup has some jumps to him. You should make him a spring pole, I'd bet he'd love that!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

does any one have any pics of a colby Dog from this decade?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Colby's American Pit Bull Terriers
there are pics of dogs of today here!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> does any one have any pics of a colby Dog from this decade?


HAHA!!! Well I guess I was thinking original colby.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> HAHA!!! Well I guess I was thinking original colby.


Yeah i saw that but i think if you are gonna compare a dog from today with a colby dog you should probly compare them with the colby dog of today.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't think he looks Colby either from yesteryear or todays Colby's.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Odds of him actually being a Colby dog are pretty slim anyway. It's darn near impossible to get your hands on one. The Colby family hardly breeds and there is a waiting list of FRIENDS and FAMILY that's 3 miles long, the public list is even longer. Oh, dogs that cost more than a BMW tend not to be in "bad situation" too. GREAT looking dog though!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was wondering about this. There is a guy in my area I plan on calling him. That says he has Colby dogs. I have the facts I know the lines ( been reading  ) so I can find out for sure if this guy is for real or not.


----------



## Lahermosa313 (Oct 30, 2009)

well thanx for the replies everyone!


----------



## Mwhite1981 (Oct 4, 2012)

I breed the Colby bloodline


----------



## TitanSire (Oct 17, 2012)

*Colby*

Why is this such a sought after bloodline? Know a lot of people who claim to have this specific ped as well as Gator and another that is slipping my mind right now


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

It's one of the oldest if not thee oldest APBT bloodlines. I think it dates back to late 1900's. I don't really no much about Gator though.


----------



## Thegoodguys (Nov 7, 2012)

MerlinEdmond said:


> It's one of the oldest if not thee oldest APBT bloodlines. I think it dates back to late 1900's. I don't really no much about Gator though.


The Colby family of dogs traces back to the 1800's! You can acquire pure Colby dogs today from either the Colby family or others who are breeding them pure. TGG


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Where the heck are Stacia and Tye? They've got some nice Colby dogs. To the OP Colby never bred anything with a red nose. Now other people who have got a hold of the blood may have outcrossed and got some red dogs but the Colby's didn't. Almost all of them are black/brindle and white, or piebald. Even the white and tan piebald ones I've seen still have black noses. A lot of the time back yard breeders make up stories and call their dogs something they're not to make them sound special to get more people interested. Colby and "Gator" are very very commonly used by BYB's. If they can't produce a ped to show you then chances are they don't have one and made it all up. The names come from real dogs but its a marketing sceme. Gator for example. There are two different dogs that commonly are referred to as gator. One is CH (Crenshaw's) Rodreguez' Gator (4XW) ROM, and the other is CH Plumber's Alligator POR. More than likely the dogs sold under "gator pits" are nothing more than BYBs using the name with no proof of lineage.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

The colby line can throw red nosed dogs just to clarify. Tye Colby family just chose to cull red nossd dogs. As did a few other dog men of the time.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Rudy4747 said:


> The colby line can throw red nosed dogs just to clarify. Tye Colby family just chose to cull red nossd dogs. As did a few other dog men of the time.


yeah but the parents still carry the gene


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

depends some colby dogs wont push red at all.. and your not gonna see a red nose on COLBY family yard by way of JB and Lous standards. The colbys only outcrossed to their own stock people who had bred their own dogs and kept the colby line tight, the red noses usually come from outside the colby family. 

If you do get a red nosed colby it belongs with the OFRN dogs as so many of them are founded in colby and colby/lightner anyway. or in a family all to itself..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> depends some colby dogs wont push red at all.. and your not gonna see a red nose on COLBY family yard by way of JB and Lous standards. The colbys only outcrossed to their own stock people who had bred their own dogs and kept the colby line tight, the red noses usually come from outside the colby family.
> 
> If you do get a red nosed colby it belongs with the OFRN dogs as so many of them are founded in colby and colby/lightner anyway. or in a family all to itself..


:goodpost: 
That's what I was getting at.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

You just can't beat those OFRN Ha Ha !!!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> You just can't beat those OFRN Ha Ha !!!!!


No you really can't.. even the bolio tombstone stuff is built heavily on tater cross .. OFRN .. satin lady was OFR/OFRN BLind billy the foundation of boudreux dogs was OFR/OFRN.. seems like everyone owes as much :cheers: to the OFRN strain as they do the Colby and well.. for good reason..

the test of time and remaining pure working quality dogs well balanced and upbeat..


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Now I want beer, thanks Stan


----------



## Dutchy954 (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh man this thread is crazy. Yah Colbys never culled no rednose dogs. Stronger genes in black dominant. They preferred it. Colby dogs used to have black and tans also but that stopped in time. Yall need to read a damn book or 10 before you post this crap.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I have read and memorized both colby books and they don't use the word culled but they definitely culled the red noses from their strain... They had red nosed dogs at one time and also considered them to me more likely to be fight crazy. Im aware of their black and tans and they used to get them when they crossed a solid buckskin tri to a brindle .. they lost it when they lost the red nose gene, also brindle trumps black and tan .. so they just didn't use it enough to harbor the black and tan over the brindle.. You can gather this from reading both books. 

Got my book from signed from Lou R.I.P 4-7days before he died. Never got to talk genetics or dogs. Either way .. culled from a line is culled from a line..


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That is what I gathered from the books and couple of people that knew and have dogs from the Colby yard. But I do know that you have some too Dutchy.


----------



## Dutchy954 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes you, I and hundreds of others have books signed by Louis. I am in massachusetts. And I can just about guarantee that red/rednose dogs were not preferred, but there was no culling of them just because of color. They would have most certainly been able to reach maturity and prove its worth before being culled and thats the truth. Colby dogs very seldomly ever through a rednose way back in the day and the reason they dont occur today is because the genes simply didnt survive.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought you might know better because I know you have some very nice coolly dogs I have seen them from show pics up north. This is what many books would lead you to believe as well as years of of hear say. I my self never had the opportunity to talk with any of the members of this family. Wish I could have. I will ask a couple more people that knew Louis and as well and find where I got my miss information. Do you know of any dog by chance that were of this color that were allowed the opportunity to prove it self. If so were any bred or were they removed from _his yard? Just wondering. I have a opportunity to hope fully get a dog with a decent amount of Colby blood and would like to educate my self better._


----------



## Dutchy954 (Jan 19, 2012)

Rudy may i ask more about the dog you may be getting? i am always interested in colby/ colby crosses. I honestly do not know of any red nose dogs names. Again I must say the rednose was so rare that even getting one breed worthy would be just about impossible. I know rampage kennels has a litter of 7/8s Colby pups with 3 rednoses. I was shocked to find out, but that little bit of an outcross had a huge impact lol.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah i saw Stacia is great i love Gnarly to by the way. I thought about seeing if she wanted to let one go. I will send you a pm . When i get home.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Colby apbts......


----------



## Dutchy954 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you. Yes Gnarley is a very handsome fellow, put together very nicely.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Dutchy954 said:


> Yes you, I and hundreds of others have books signed by Louis. I am in massachusetts. And I can just about *guarantee* that red/rednose dogs were not preferred, but there was no culling of them just because of color. They would have most certainly been able to reach maturity and _prove its worth before being culled_ and thats the truth. Colby dogs very seldomly ever through a rednose way back in the day and the reason they dont occur today is because the genes simply didnt survive.


Thats what I said.. They culled them from their program..

They were heavily against fight crazy dogs... and most of the red noses they produced were just that... and NO .. NOT TOO MANY people have the first COLBY book.. Yes the one by lou probably has alot of people who have them, however the not the book written by his uncle in 1936.

I totally agree with everything else you said and nothing really to add except we should remember that the early Colby stock and Lightener stock went both ways. Early Corvino dogs were black nosed and black brindle hardly OFRN and a good portion of OFRN is rooted in Colby blood.

Im going w/ colby.. the purest family, purest REAL strain, oldest family and strain as many OFR were founded with colbys as well check E. Crenshaw dogs. A great outcross to any battle bred hound or any working strain of APBT.


----------



## Dutchy954 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes i am very familiar with Joe Colbys book. what would a dogs nose color have to do with whether a dog is fight crazy or not?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

its just happens to be the charachterisitcs with that trait.. thats DNA you get this with that and that with this. I understand the books and the colbys logic this way because I've bred 10yrs one strain off of one dog sired by a early tant dog and let me tell you all the red noses were fight crazy .. rather .. cannibals.. while the black nosed dogs were sound as it gets. .. I found it ironic and put two and two together after a few more years. DNA varies like opinions and traits can wash and be covered up and go dormant.. 

Its interesting to know they lost black and tan, red nosed dogs and extreme fight crazy dogs pretty much all at the same time frame. We can speculate this or that but really it adds up.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I would have to FH with the Ed Crenshaw suff that is why i got one that is heavy with it and we are going to use that in our future one is just a pup so will have to see how she comes out.

Dutchy still working on the ped since I don't have peds online neither does the people doing the breeding.


----------

